# Hafner 2000 Locomotive



## Nytro (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello - I just acquired a very used Hafner 2000. It is complete including the key. Searched for parts but no luck. Does anyone know of a parts source and a source for decal / graphics to replace the painted on details?

Thanks,
-Nytro


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

You will not find any type of decal or stick on graphics for anything made by Hafner. Your best recourse, if your 2000 is that bad, is to search on eBay for a better looking shell, than what you presently have. Hafner was strictly made as a toy, and was never motorized, so they are all clockworks. Being that it was only considered a toy, and the Hafner company wasn't in business, there was never a need for anyone to produce replacement decals. Your only other recourse would be to repaint it yourself, but to do the detail graphics would be next to impossible to reproduce.


----------



## Nytro (Jul 19, 2013)

After hours of searching yesterday I pretty much felt none were out there. This 2000 is rust covered and will need painted.
Thanks for the quick reply
-Nytro


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Nytro, try what I'm going to do. Print your own decals out on your inkjet printer.
I didn't know till recently that it could be done.

You can look up the font, download it, get the decal paper, and give it a shot.
Hey, it sure would be better than a rusty old body.

EDIT: Here's the paper:


----------



## Nytro (Jul 19, 2013)

Ron,
I never knew blank decal paper was available. Not only need text but a lot of graphics too. Can't wait to try it.
Thanks,
-Nytro


----------



## Steve "Papa" Eastman (Jan 27, 2016)

There was a Hafner with the 2000 style body that all black, no graphics. Nice looking engine. The all black on did however have window openings.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=5562&c=3


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh dang, messed up the link. Sorry,

https://www.amazon.com/White-Clear-...F8&qid=1469087938&sr=8-2&keywords=decal+paper

I never did either, but I just tried mine.
It works beautifully! BUT........
Make sure you order Decal Bonder! If you don't, when you dip the decal in the water, the ink will dissolve!
Yeah, bummer. I ruined (luckily) a small one doing that.
Now I gotta go to the hobby shop to get that Bonder.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> Oh dang, messed up the link. Sorry,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/White-Clear-...F8&qid=1469087938&sr=8-2&keywords=decal+paper
> 
> ...



I use Deft Clear high gloss lacquer. I spray several coats over the entire sheet of printed decals. This locks in color perfectly and you get about 2 times as much bonder for the same price.
It's kind of weird. When I did restorations years ago, I do not recall having to do the sealer to the decals. HOWEVER I was using a different printer that had a heated roller It might have been a laser printer but I just don't remember.
I tried to find permanent ink cartridges, but no luck there.

Dan


----------



## Nytro (Jul 19, 2013)

I put the solid black Hafner loco with windows cutout on my wish list when I read Mr Eastmans post. I bought one today.


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

*Hafner M10000*

This was a great primer on Hafner. I am looking at a M10000 on Ebay. One listing has 2 cars plus the Buffet car. The wind-up doesn't work. Another is the power unit and sounds like the wind-up might work. Sounds like a challenge but just wanted to get some reactions.
Doc got me interested in Wind-up (clockworks).


----------

